# Is this mold in my humidor?



## WIEisME (May 13, 2009)

I've recently purchased a vector 4 drawer humidor, and used the provided rectangle humidifier. I used PG solution while i waited for my beads to arrive, which was this morning.

I open the top drawer of my humidor, this is where I left the humidifier and saw some white stringy material, kind of like spider webs hanging. Is this mold, or is this a byproduct of the humidor?

What needs to be done?

Any help would be greatly, appreciated.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

It looks to me like a small spider got in there somehow, this time of the year they are everywhere and some so small you can barely see them.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

I agree. Doesn't really look like mold.


----------



## WIEisME (May 13, 2009)

Would you suggest wiping it off with Isopropyl?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Its hard to tell with the pics. I would wipe it down with vinegar and then let it air dry before I put it back in.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> Its hard to tell with the pics. I would wipe it down with vinegar and then let it air dry before I put it back in.


Most excellent advice, 
air dry/air out for 2 days and then re-wipe down with your humi solution


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

It's not mold, it's "humidor plume." Real spider-webby, I don't know exactly what it is, but it forms in new humidors when you season them. It shows up in a lot of the new humidors that get seasoned down at the shop. Just wipe it off, it's not a problem.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Snake Hips said:


> It's not mold, it's "humidor plume." Real spider-webby, I don't know exactly what it is, but it forms in new humidors when you season them. It shows up in a lot of the new humidors that get seasoned down at the shop. Just wipe it off, it's not a problem.


Hmmm. Interesting.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Tarks said:


> Hmmm. Interesting.


:tpd:

I've never heard of this one before. Interesting.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm still taking bets on a spider.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is real strange. I have never seen that before. 

good call on the vinegar and let it sit out for a bit


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> I'm still taking bets on a spider.


I would be inclined to think so, but it's not made of silk and there's no spider. It happens a lot, it's a natural thing of some kind.


----------

